# What do you dip your candles in?



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I finally have enough wax that I want to start dipping my own candles but can't think of what kind of a container to dip them in. It seems to me that it has to be quite deep an fairly durable, I only see pourers in the catalogs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## WindsorDavid (Nov 30, 2006)

*Dipping Tank*

I bought the Betterbee dipping tank and 3 of their dipping devices that make 6 candles (or 3 pairs) each. My initial investment was almost $100, but I (actually my wife) sold $200 worth of candle last year.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Thanks. I ordered that tank.


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Yes nursebee, that is the way to go. I bet I have dipped over 500 tapers in that stove pipe and it's still going strong.


----------

